# COIL Packs for 2017 jetta tsi



## Jim DeMers (7 mo ago)

Hello, I am in the process of replacing plugs/coil packs for a 2017 jetta tsi 1.4L (check engine p0302, p0300). I noticed that the current packs are mixed. I have 2 part#04E905110K (made in turkey?) and 2 part#04C905110L (germany). I have no idea which is oem. They have only possibly been replaced at the dealer as this is the first time I am doing this myself, all other service was at the dealer. We did have it in a long while ago under warranty for I think the same code - not sure what all they did. Car has 95k on it. The replacements from autozone have too long of a boot on them, so I returned them. I am getting replacements from NAPA to match the 04C version - should be in 6/6/22. Any thoughts on what's the deal with the mixed part #s? Confused!! thanks.


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

Welcome to Vortex!

I see your post is more than one month old.

Have you changed the plugs?
Have you changed the coils?

At 95,000 miles changing the spark plugs is a no-brainer. If it were me, I would change the plugs, clear the codes and see how it goes. Spark plugs along could cause misfires. I would buy Bosch double-platinum plugs. Even better on plugs, double-iridium. Checking Rock, they do not list iridium.

I would almost unversally warn you off of NAPA and their crazy high pricing on most stuff.
I really like Rockauto.com.

fat biker


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

IIRC VW Jetta 1.4L M211 engines use Bosch double platinum spark plugs for model years 2017 - 2021- - - (again IIRC).

ONLY THE CHANGE INTERVAL DIFFERS - - - - - The newer 1.4L gets extended plug change intervals. (I don't know why....................)



ez


----------

